# proFTPD from ports



## skalinkin (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All, I have 7.2 installed and try to install proftpd from the ports. 
Please tell me how to fix it



```
h01# cd /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd
h01# make all
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for proftpd-1.3.2
===>  Extracting for proftpd-1.3.2
=> MD5 Checksum OK for proftpd-1.3.2.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for proftpd-1.3.2.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for mod_digest.c.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mod_digest.c.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for mod_sql_tds-4.9.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mod_sql_tds-4.9.tar.bz2.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2 mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for proftpd-1.3.2
=> mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.alaskaparadise.com/freebsd/.
fetch: http://www.alaskaparadise.com/freebsd/mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2: size unknown
fetch: http://www.alaskaparadise.com/freebsd/mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2: size of remote file is not known
mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2                                777  B 1541 kBps
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for proftpd-1.3.2
=> MD5 Checksum OK for proftpd-1.3.2.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for proftpd-1.3.2.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for mod_digest.c.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mod_digest.c.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for mod_sql_tds-4.9.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mod_sql_tds-4.9.tar.bz2.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2 mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/ftp/proftpd/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd.
h01#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

How old is your ports tree?


```
[/usr/ports/www/mod_clamav]# make fetch
=> mod_clamav-0.23.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://software.othello.ch/mod_clamav/.
mod_clamav-0.23.tar.gz                        100% of  336 kB   59 kBps
```

(Anyway, that alaskaparadise site is obviously not very active now.)

P.S.: I see that Proftpd actually wants to install mod_clamav-0.10, which is very old. I'm not sure if you can use the new version from the ports tree instead of that old one. Try.
P.P.S: go to /usr/ports/distfiles and run [cmd=]fetch ftp://ftp.internat.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/beech/mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2[/cmd] and try proftpd again.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

It fails to download a file. Try again after some time.

Oh wait.. DutchDaemon has a point.. You need to update your ports tree. It's probably still the version that came with the release.


----------



## skalinkin (Jun 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> How old is your ports tree?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you! I tried do this 

```
h01# cd /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd
h01# make fetch
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for proftpd-1.3.2
h01#
```

Is there any things I can do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

I added a PPS to my post. Try that.

Though I think that that download is actually causing the checksum error, because this is in proftpd's Makefile:


```
LOCAL/[B]beech[/B]:[B]clam[/B]
```

which is expanded to:


```
DISTFILES+=     mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2:[B]clam[/B]
```
and

```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[B]beech[/B]/mod_clamav-0.10.tar.bz2
```

which is probably the same as the URL I gave you. Anyway..


----------



## skalinkin (Jun 5, 2009)

*another propblem*

Thank you DutchDaemon it really helped! And I had follow errors
Could you help...


```
h01# cd /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd
h01# make
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on shared library: clamav.6 - found
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on shared library: sybdb.5 - found
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.6 - found
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.16 - found
===>   proftpd-1.3.2 depends on shared library: pq.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql82-client
===>  postgresql-client-8.2.13 is marked as broken: "You must remove heimdal's /usr/bin/krb5-config and /usr/lib/libkrb5.so*, and set NO_KERBEROS=true in /etc/make.conf to build successfully with MIT-KRB".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql82-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd.
h01#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

What do you have in /var/db/ports/postgresql82/options ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

`# cd /usr/ports/database/postgresql82-client && make rmconfig`

Then start the build again.

Some simple advice: If you don't know what certain options do it's best to stick with the defaults. Turn options on only if you understand what's involved.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

Hm, I wanted to know whether he used postgresql for something else first and if he'd chosen Kerberos for a reason. No need to nuke another application that needs it to get proftpd to work


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Hm, I wanted to know whether he used postgresql for something else first and if he'd chosen Kerberos for a reason. No need to nuke another application that needs it to get proftpd to work


postgresql82-client would have been installed and wouldn't get build as a dependency during the build of proftpd


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, true. However, I can hardly imagine anyone ticking all boxes in 'make config' when postgresql only comes with NLS auto-enabled. So I was wondering whether there was a previous install.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> However, I can hardly imagine anyone ticking all boxes in 'make config' when postgresql only comes with NLS auto-enabled.


I've noticed a lot of newbies tend to do exactly that. Heck, even I did it when I build my first ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, feature frenzy ..


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ah, feature frenzy ..



Exactly P

Hey, why is everything turned off? Click, click, click

Argh, why does it fail to build x(

Then you start digging around and it turns out you've selected some conflicting options :OOO

I'm glad the OP can ask on a forum like this, things like this weren't around when I started many eons ago..

Anyway, I'm taking this way to far off-topic, it's time to celebrate the weekend :beergrin


----------



## fullauto (Apr 2, 2012)

Go easy on us newbies guys!


----------

